# Ever do any visual mods to your bike?



## stx.dead.I (Jul 22, 2016)

I just bought a fuel ex5 27.5 plus and was thinking about adding some flare. Possibly painting some accents on the wheels and brake calipers?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

stx.dead.I said:


> I just bought a fuel ex5 27.5 plus and was thinking about adding some flare. Possibly painting some accents on the wheels and brake calipers?


??? o_0

Wat u talkin bout Willis!?

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Like this? :cornut:


----------



## stx.dead.I (Jul 22, 2016)

Really like these wheels. Maybe some smaller blue decals to throw on them


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Do whatcha like, man. I just buy parts in colors I like. I got kinda crazy with white, now I have too much white! 

There's another member who wants to remove the hot patches from his tires, I think all black would be kinda boring. 

Personal pref.


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

I like to cover mine in a commonly found mixture that is made up of 2 parts soil, 1 part H20.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

AMac4108 said:


> I like to cover mine in a commonly found mixture that is made up of 2 parts soil, 1 part H20.


That looks really good with red splatters, adds a nice accent color!


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

Cornfield said:


> That looks really good with red splatters, adds a nice accent color!


Earth tones just go with everything

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Nothing wrong with personalizing your ride one way or the other. I just did this today...

Before:







After:


----------



## stx.dead.I (Jul 22, 2016)

You pull off the decals or paint over?


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

stx.dead.I said:


> You pull off the decals or paint over?


My wife's nail polish remover removed them without a scratch.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Very nice! Good trick to know. 

What bars? I was looking at Spank for riser bars and pedals.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Cornfield said:


> Very nice! Good trick to know.
> 
> What bars? I was looking at Spank for riser bars and pedals.


Thanks! These are Spank Spike 800 Race 30mm rise (non vibrocore). They are polished, smooth black anodized so the paint came off easily. The vibrocore bars have a rough, matt finish and I think the decals are water transfer stickers and not paint, and I don't *think* they would come off.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Cornfield said:


> That looks really good with red splatters, adds a nice accent color!


Plus the odd drabble of claret >.<

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

targnik said:


> Plus the odd drabble of claret >.<
> 
> Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


Ha! I'm a painter and I didn't even know that name; 'claret'. The more you know :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

stx.dead.I said:


> Really like these wheels. Maybe some smaller blue decals to throw on them


Holy mother of God. What's with that [tilted down] seat to handlebar height?


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

> Ever do any visual mods to your bike?


What else are all those fancy carbon parts we put on bike for if not for visual blink


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Being a painter also, (houses not art) I think adding color or personalizing whatever it is you have, is a great way to set your bike apart from the pack. This is also another reason I tend to prefer starting a build with just a frame and customizing it with my own choice of style. I have done just that this year with a new GT frame with green highlights and took it from there. Also, new Manitou forks come with a set of stickers with color choices that are rad! Its way more fun that just picking up a stock bike IMO.

This should probably be in the wheel thread, but Stans just came out with these: Stan?s NoTubes rolls out MK3 custom wheel program - Mtbr.com
--Custom wheels, if you're into these and looking to roll out a new set of hoops! :thumbsup:


----------



## stx.dead.I (Jul 22, 2016)

NH Mtbiker said:


> Being a painter also, (houses not art) I think adding color or personalizing whatever it is you have, is a great way to set your bike apart from the pack. This is also another reason I tend to prefer starting a build with just a frame and customizing it with my own choice of style. I have done just that this year with a new GT frame with green highlights and took it from there. Also, new Manitou forks come with a set of stickers with color choices that are rad! Its way more fun that just picking up a stock bike IMO.
> 
> This should probably be in the wheel thread, but Stans just came out with these: Stan?s NoTubes rolls out MK3 custom wheel program - Mtbr.com
> --Custom wheels, if you're into these and looking to roll out a new set of hoops!


Although pretty sweet, I have plus size wheels and wasn't really looking to buying new parts yet.

I'm also not referring to altering the wheels specificall, that was just an example that sparked my interest.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I like my Pony Rustler, but not the bright orange underbelly. Covered that up with Scotch car wrap vinyl film. And the head badge needed a little color, so a little red and green model paint was added. Also removed some of the fork decals.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Gasp4Air said:


> I like my Pony Rustler, but not the bright orange underbelly. Covered that up with Scotch car wrap vinyl film. And the head badge needed a little color, so a little red and green model paint was added. Also removed some of the fork decals.
> 
> View attachment 1088377
> View attachment 1088375


Any before photos with the orange underbelly?


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Any before photos with the orange underbelly?


Might look good in the desert, but not in CT, at least to my eyes.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I put gold valve covers on my El Mariachi.... the only downside is that I've been getting a little tunnel vision.. cause my bike looks so damn sexy I can't get rid of my hard on while riding


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Gasp4Air said:


> View attachment 1088412
> 
> 
> Might look good in the desert, but not in CT, at least to my eyes.


Hmmmm that's a hard call, I like it both ways. All thumbs up on the headbadge mods.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a stem cap that accepts beer bottle caps, l change the cap approx every month 

does that count?

My mate Gambrinus


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

stx.dead.I said:


> I just bought a fuel ex5 27.5 plus and was thinking about adding some flare. Possibly painting some accents on the wheels and brake calipers?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Gasp4Air said:


> View attachment 1088412
> 
> 
> Might look good in the desert, but not in CT, at least to my eyes.


Well if the look of that is bothering you, you just crashed.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

chazpat said:


> Well if the look of that is bothering you, you just crashed.


Everyone has excellent taste. Except anyone whose preferences differ from one's own, of course.

It's a great looking bike and I'd ride it no matter what color it was. (But it looks even better with black instead of orange.:ciappa


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Zactly! ^ Take note of what I said about it.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a red zip tie on my bike.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> I have a red zip tie on my bike.


Photo's or it didn't happen.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Gasp4Air said:


> Everyone has excellent taste. Except anyone whose preferences differ from one's own, of course.
> 
> It's a great looking bike and I'd ride it no matter what color it was. (But it looks even better with black instead of orange.:ciappa


I was joking - when you're riding, you wouldn't see the orange as it is on the underside. So you'd only see it when you crashed (or were otherwise off of the bike).

I actually have two orange bikes, the Superlight is not my favorite color orange, it's a little weird. I had the Dakota powder coated orange and I like it's color a lot better. It is just orange, no decals, etc on the frame. Also have a Gunnar Streetdog I had powder coated white, no decals but it does have a blue salsa seat clamp and blue bar tape.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh, and I like the paint in the head badge, my Dakota has a Salsa seat that has the Salsa logo on it; bought it just 'cause I liked the logo.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I used to play dress-up with my bikes. 

But then I got really busy with middle school.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

chazpat said:


> I was joking - when you're riding, you wouldn't see the orange as it is on the underside. So you'd only see it when you crashed (or were otherwise off of the bike).


I get it now. Sometimes I need things explained in real simple terms. Actually, I like orange as a bike color. When I bought my Vassago Bandersnatch frame a few years back, I ordered it with what was supposed to be a creamsicle orange - but it came out more like deep yellow. Happily, I like yellow too.


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

stx.dead.I said:


> Really like these wheels. Maybe some smaller blue decals to throw on them


The best "mod" you could do would be to sell it and get a bike that is the right size.


----------



## stx.dead.I (Jul 22, 2016)

GhostOfForumsPast said:


> The best "mod" you could do would be to sell it and get a bike that is the right size.


That's not my bike


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

stx.dead.I said:


> That's not my bike


Good, because that's way too much "flair", IMO, didn't want to hurt your feelers.


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

stx.dead.I said:


> That's not my bike


Ok. Then your vacuous "Maybe some smaller blue decals" bit makes so much sense now.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Photo's or it didn't happen.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sweet! ^^


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Do you thing it's too much? I often do. I've removed the rest of the stickers on the rims since the photo. 

They originally had awful blue pinstripes that the PO removed.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Gasp4Air said:


> I get it now. Sometimes I need things explained in real simple terms. Actually, I like orange as a bike color. When I bought my Vassago Bandersnatch frame a few years back, I ordered it with what was supposed to be a creamsicle orange - but it came out more like deep yellow. Happily, I like yellow too.


I always figure I should have a bike that will be easy to spot 50 yards off the trail so someone can find me when I run off it and tumble down the hill.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2016)

Hell yea on all my pedal bikes, numerous superbike replicas over 30yrs worth as well.........hell i've made numerous purchases well into the thousands before ever completing the damn purchase, if you must know and or ask yes i'm sic, but i sure as hell have a ball while doing so. When the day comes i'm no longer able or when i'm near death i will not feel shorted in this life time.:thumbsup:

here's just a couple examples of my friends.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I do like anodized parts. My road bike has blue rims and hubs (the frame is chromed). When I got it, they had big red and yellow Mavic decals all over them. I was able to pull them off the rims even though they were 10 years old.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

GhostOfForumsPast said:


> The best "mod" you could do would be to sell it and get a bike that is the right size.


Why is the shadow holding a credit card?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finch Platte said:


> Why is the shadow holding a credit card?


LOL
Dork! 2 scrolls back to find that sh!t. Pretty funny though I must admit.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

stx.dead.I said:


> I just bought a fuel ex5 27.5 plus and was thinking about adding some flare. Possibly painting some accents on the wheels and brake calipers?


Yup.

I could have gotten the black brakes, but did orange instead. All of the orange accent parts were not required, but they made the build that much more enjoyable!
Orange spoke nipples were more expensive than the standard ones too.

I did an orange headset cap just because it was Hope, and Orange. The seat clamp because of orange (also wanted bolted). 
The brake master cylinder covers were ordered only for more orange.


----------



## stx.dead.I (Jul 22, 2016)

Ya that's slick


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

My buddy's bike:










Not a production colorway.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2016)

DethWshBkr said:


> Yup.
> 
> I could have gotten the black brakes, but did orange instead. All of the orange accent parts were not required, but they made the build that much more enjoyable!
> Orange spoke nipples were more expensive than the standard ones too.
> ...


orange bits rock :thumbsup:


----------



## GhostOfForumsPast (Feb 16, 2016)

There will always be that ricer sub-set of humanity. 

They are here for our entertainment, at their expense.

It's a good thing.


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't typically buy stuff just to add color, but when I do buy parts to replace broken or worn parts I keep it to a theme.

For example, all my bikes (except my BMX) have green grips, green seatpost collars and green valve stem covers.

Other than that, I throw some stickers on my bikes from shops, etc but really only a few.


----------



## dave-kona (Jun 30, 2016)

This is my complete custom job even down to the brake lines and decals - took around 3 months but we'll worth the wait!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Not a modification; it was born this way.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

I forgot about my Remedy too. 
$50 in spokes just becuase I wanted to add color to the wheels.

4 Aqua spokes in the front, 4 Pink spokes in the rear. It's not ridiculously obvious, but it adds a bit of color to the bike. I wasn't going to do pink (I wanted orange, but it doesn't look good on that bike, so I did aqua and pink, figuring the colors are all "highligher" colors. You can just see them in this shot, top of the rear wheel, and near the bottom of the front wheel.


----------



## stx.dead.I (Jul 22, 2016)

See, I knew the were other guys out there like me. These last bikes look sweet


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

DethWshBkr said:


> I forgot about my Remedy too.
> $50 in spokes just becuase I wanted to add color to the wheels.
> 
> 4 Aqua spokes in the front, 4 Pink spokes in the rear. It's not ridiculously obvious, but it adds a bit of color to the bike. I wasn't going to do pink (I wanted orange, but it doesn't look good on that bike, so I did aqua and pink, figuring the colors are all "highligher" colors. You can just see them in this shot, top of the rear wheel, and near the bottom of the front wheel.
> ...


Dunno about the spokes, but I like the look of that trail.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> I used to play dress-up with my bikes.
> 
> But then I got really busy with middle school.


Same with me. Now I just stick boogers on other people's bikes when they're not looking.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2016)

Scott O said:


> Same with me. Now I just stick boogers on other people's bikes when they're not looking.


in the event i find some i know whom to ask.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> in the event i find some i know whom to ask.


well, also if you want some......


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Visual mods ? Blood sometimes, dries kinda brown. Leaf and stick additions, usually in the drive train or stoppy parts. I have gone the raw metal look, after me and the bike slide around on some granite. Mud, pine needles and various amounts of dirt, better with mixed colors. I like the natural look.


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

dave-kona said:


> This is my complete custom job even down to the brake lines and decals - took around 3 months but we'll worth the wait!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Love this!


----------



## SCjeremy (Jul 6, 2016)

Sanded, painted, clear coat all linkage hardware, cockpit bolts, seat clamp, maxle, brake mounts, brake lever covers (not pictured), ano nopples, king headset, red saddle, grips. Custom frame, crank, and fork decals by slik graphics. Also some flat black flames on frame and flat black skulls on fork left over from the 'stealth mode' phase.


----------



## dave-kona (Jun 30, 2016)

Custom is better ;-) maybe the manufacturers should tap us up for ideas!!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Broads72 (Feb 17, 2015)

*With my new mk3's*

A little color doesn't hurt.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I seriously can't NOT post something here...

I went so far as to break my bike in half so that I could get a chrome one under warranty. 
jk!














I also like certain camouflage finishes.














-F


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

What's that design on the front rim on your Nimble9 Fleas, and is that a Chronicle?


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm guilty too... but I won't do colored cables. Not my thing, I just find them distracting from the frame's natural lines. Just about everything else though, bling it up!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice bikes, bad andy! I agree with you on the cables, and I'm ready to do a makeover on my Yelli while I change it up a bit. Still mostly as I got it used. Gonna try to tone down the white parts, also. Black cable housing, FD's coming off for more tire clearance, new 30-35i rims, and I'll increase the travel on the fork from 100-120mm.

Here's my mall crawler posing:


----------



## Brad M (Mar 28, 2005)

Fleas said:


> I seriously can't NOT post something here...
> 
> I went so far as to break my bike in half so that I could get a chrome one under warranty.
> jk!
> View attachment 1089694


Wow, how long did it take to pry your nuts out from between the stem and saddle?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I was thinking about buying a few of these and transforming them into head badges for each of my rides.

What do you guys think?


----------



## jamespc (Oct 3, 2015)

I love that fat bike. Looks like a creamcycle.

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Hawg said:


> I was thinking about buying a few of these and transforming them into head badges for each of my rides.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Just get a Canfield!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Cornfield said:


> Just get a Canfield!


There was a nice frame for sale in classifieds earlier today.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Hawg said:


> There was a nice frame for sale in classifieds earlier today.


I wonder if it was that poor guy who had to sell his Nimble9 because of the flooding in Louisiana. He had just bought the frame to build up SS.


----------



## bytestorm (May 20, 2008)

DethWshBkr said:


> I forgot about my Remedy too.
> $50 in spokes just becuase I wanted to add color to the wheels.
> 
> 4 Aqua spokes in the front, 4 Pink spokes in the rear. It's not ridiculously obvious, but it adds a bit of color to the bike. I wasn't going to do pink (I wanted orange, but it doesn't look good on that bike, so I did aqua and pink, figuring the colors are all "highligher" colors. You can just see them in this shot, top of the rear wheel, and near the bottom of the front wheel.
> ...


I think this is fantastic, love the subtileness.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bad andy said:


> I'm guilty too... but I won't do colored cables. Not my thing, I just find them distracting from the frame's natural lines. Just about everything else though, bling it up!


My thoughts exactly on colored cables. But whatever makes the owner happy is all that matters.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

The closest to a cosmetic upgrade has been swapping nipples out from brass to aluminum, and getting the color I wanted. 

As I upgrade components, I obviously get the color I want.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Back in the mid '90s when I was in my Nine Inch Nails phase, I painted the logo on my head tube. This bike is still kicking!


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

As a condition of picking up this used Fuel for my son he wanted something other than the white w/ gold color scheme the frame came in. Inspired by this thread, http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/bucksaw-lefty-custom-wrap-945540.html , we searched out vinyl to wrap it. Out of the nearly limitless choices available this is what he chose. Purple flames.








Full disassembly and bearing service was in order anyways so I used it as a dual opportunity. Took several days of 2-3 hours at a time. He's stoked with it.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

whoops. double post.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Interesting bikes in this thread.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> What's that design on the front rim on your Nimble9 Fleas, and is that a Chronicle?


Ardent 2.4 on the new bike.

:ihih:










Brad M said:


> Wow, how long did it take to pry your nuts out from between the stem and saddle?


Missed me! Since I ride rigid, I stand a lot.

But yeah, everyone asks that question.

-F


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2016)

bme107 said:


> As a condition of picking up this used Fuel for my son he wanted something other than the white w/ gold color scheme the frame came in. Inspired by this thread, http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/bucksaw-lefty-custom-wrap-945540.html , we searched out vinyl to wrap it. Out of the nearly limitless choices available this is what he chose. Purple flames.
> View attachment 1089889
> 
> 
> Full disassembly and bearing service was in order anyways so I used it as a dual opportunity. Took several days of 2-3 hours at a time. He's stoked with it.


good for you both, are my eyes deceiving me with the wheelset diff??


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

Lol these bikes look like someone pulled them out of Ivanka Trump's closet. 

Who is riding these atrocities? 

That pepto-bismol flavored Knolly should be crushed into an aluminum can, filled with piss, and thrown at the owner's face for what they have done to such a lovely piece of bicycle.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2016)

avidthrasher said:


> Lol these bikes look like someone pulled them out of Ivanka Trump's closet.
> 
> Who is riding these atrocities?
> 
> That pepto-bismol flavored Knolly should be crushed into an aluminum can, filled with piss, and thrown at the owner's face for what they have done to such a lovely piece of bicycle.


be glad someone is riding them as opposed to rotting in some shed. This is the beauty of choices in this world we live.


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

nvphatty said:


> be glad someone is riding them as opposed to rotting in some shed. This is the beauty of choices in this world we live.


Oh absolutely. Everyone has their preferences. And some of these bikes are great. That monster trucked out Surly is awesome.

But...

Most of these bikes just remind me of middle school kids and the way they use cologne/perfume.


----------



## dave-kona (Jun 30, 2016)

Lol! You mean slap it on by the cap full? I thought mine is quite subtle and to be honest it's a break from the norm that ends up scratched, dented and covered in Red bull stickers ;-) I know that if mine was pinched it's one of a kind and would help the police greatly should it be pinched ! That pink Knolly is quite nice for some reason - I don't normally think of pink on a bike but as its such a bad ass frame I think it fits. Much the same as Lamboghini doing crazy colours - I think high end items deserve a place in being loud because the engineering alone is exquisite  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

Gasp4Air said:


> View attachment 1088412
> 
> 
> Might look good in the desert, but not in CT, at least to my eyes.


Should definitely swap the orange pivot bolts out for another color if you're going to leave the underbelly covered up. Or add orange accents elsewhere to make the accents match across the bike. Although, I guess that's not needed since you could always just remove the cover later if you want the orange back. So nvmd I guess, lol. But they do look a little out of place on an otherwise black & white/cream

I like what you did with the head badge. I prefer the Salsa badge with color as opposed to the flat metal too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2016)

Gasp4Air said:


> Might look good in the desert, but not in CT, at least to my eyes.


any chance of an eye exam as of late??


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

dave-kona said:


> Lol! You mean slap it on by the cap full? I thought mine is quite subtle and to be honest it's a break from the norm that ends up scratched, dented and covered in Red bull stickers ;-) I know that if mine was pinched it's one of a kind and would help the police greatly should it be pinched ! That pink Knolly is quite nice for some reason - I don't normally think of pink on a bike but as its such a bad ass frame I think it fits. Much the same as Lamboghini doing crazy colours - I think high end items deserve a place in being loud because the engineering alone is exquisite
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Oh, I have no problem with pink bikes or pink accents or anything. Something just violently disagreed with me on that Knolly, lol. That particular shade of pink just rubs every fiber of me the wrong way. Santa Cruz has pink bikes down to a T they look fantastic and is a shade that meshes well with other colors.

I too like high end blinged out parts with nice aesthetics but sometimes things are over the top with the gaudiness.

I do like your Kona. I feel like aesthetically it is in line with a Kona too, hehe. I've always liked their colorways and accents.


----------



## dave-kona (Jun 30, 2016)

Yeah I get what you mean - kona have always been pleasing on the eyes - I never liked some of the colours that Orange went for but yet I always had a thing for their bulky over built frames ;-) I'm tempted to build a couple of bikes with different colour schemes etc. I'm not one to throw too many colours into the equation either - there has to be no more than 3 base colours as it distracts otherwise. I'm a photographer by profession so I'm quite picky about colour in general ;-) 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## n0tEcH (Dec 28, 2014)

D Bone said:


> Thanks! These are Spank Spike 800 Race 30mm rise (non vibrocore). They are polished, smooth black anodized so the paint came off easily. The vibrocore bars have a rough, matt finish and I think the decals are water transfer stickers and not paint, and I don't *think* they would come off.


I wanted so bad to prove you wrong, as my Spank Spike 800 Vibrocore Team Edition were too flashy for my liking.

And proved you wrong I did! 

As you I stole the nail polish remover from my better half and started to rub a soaked paper towel on the decals and it started to come off pretty fast.. had to work a bit to get it all off though and had to change paper towels a few times. But eventually everything was gone without removing the black from the bar.

Thanks for the idea! 

Now I have to find a way to smuggle the nail polish remover back in the house before she finds out, as it is still in the garage..


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

dave-kona said:


> Yeah I get what you mean - kona have always been pleasing on the eyes - I never liked some of the colours that Orange went for but yet I always had a thing for their bulky over built frames ;-) I'm tempted to build a couple of bikes with different colour schemes etc. I'm not one to throw too many colours into the equation either - there has to be no more than 3 base colours as it distracts otherwise. I'm a photographer by profession so I'm quite picky about colour in general ;-)
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Yes, those old Orange 5s... those swing arms were so chunky and fugly... they were beautiful. Matched the oversized gross downtube perfectly. I loved those hideous things. The new version seems slimmed down and doesn't catch my attention quite as much. They say they've shaved a decent amount of weight so I'd guess that's the reason for the more sleek look.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

avidthrasher said:


> Oh, I have no problem with pink bikes or pink accents or anything. Something just violently disagreed with me on that Knolly, lol. That particular shade of pink just rubs every fiber of me the wrong way. Santa Cruz has pink bikes down to a T they look fantastic and is a shade that meshes well with other colors.
> 
> I too like high end blinged out parts with nice aesthetics but sometimes things are over the top with the gaudiness.
> 
> I do like your Kona. I feel like aesthetically it is in line with a Kona too, hehe. I've always liked their colorways and accents.


You might need some Pepto to settle your stomach, and you should look at the bottle. It's not the same color at all. The Knolly is painted Panther Pink, a classic muscle car color. It's not for everyone, but the paint job is amazing in person. Pink is the only color on that frame. All the lettering was masked and is raw carbon. It has amazing pop in the sun.


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

Meh looks pepto pink to me... here's a secret Panther Pink = Pepto Pink, muscle heads just don't like to admit it.

Here's a swatch of pepto pink and a picture of a panther pink Challenger.. yes, they are clearly such different colors.















I don't doubt that it looks better in person in the sun... most things do as opposed to a semi-poorly lit photograph.

None of those things change my opinion that it is an aesthetic travesty. Again, key word here is opinion... like yours in which you direly like the color and paint job so much that you would say my opinion, based on my own preferences and having nothing to do with empirical fact, is wrong. This after all is a thread where people are posting modifications they've made based on their tastes not a thread of analytical research where things are proven to be fact through the scientific method.

PS. The raw carbon lettering is the only thing that looks good on it. You guys got that part right!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Fleas said:


> Ardent 2.4 on the new bike.
> 
> :ihih:
> View attachment 1089917
> ...


In the side view picture of your N9 the front tire looks way bigger than the rear. I can't believe it's an Ardent!

Maybe your rear tire is really small? I have an 2.4 Ardent in the tire pile, it was about as big as a 2.25 ExiWolf.

The 2.4 Chunky Monkey is about the same size as the 2.2 Saguaro on my Yelli. Damn tire manufacturers! :incazzato:

Cool pirate rim!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't do a lot of bling either but a few things I like to match. I sold the Nashbar bike and the Kona I jus got. I'm eventually replacing the bar tape with white (original look) with either blue or orange plugs, probably blue since I got blue pedals on. Ended up w/2 Orange bikes :thumbsup:

BTW, l dig those Arundel bottle cages (on the SC)


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

avidthrasher said:


> Meh looks pepto pink to me... here's a secret Panther Pink = Pepto Pink, muscle heads just don't like to admit it.
> 
> Here's a swatch of pepto pink and a picture of a panther pink Challenger.. yes, they are clearly such different colors.
> 
> ...


Not my bike, not my project. I didn't have anything to do with it. And in fact I made no statement regarding my own opinion on the color. Go back and look. And I didn't comment on your opinion. I commented on your description of the color. As far as empirical fact, the Pantone codes for the two pinks are different. That's a testable fact, not opinion.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

avidthrasher said:


> Should definitely swap the orange pivot bolts out for another color if you're going to leave the underbelly covered up. Or add orange accents elsewhere to make the accents match across the bike. Although, I guess that's not needed since you could always just remove the cover later if you want the orange back. So nvmd I guess, lol. But they do look a little out of place on an otherwise black & white/cream
> 
> I like what you did with the head badge. I prefer the Salsa badge with color as opposed to the flat metal too.


I bought black paint to do the orange bolt heads, but after I covered the downtube with he film the rest of it didn't bother me as much and I just wanted to ride it. Fact is, I had tried to by the model below this one, the GX1. Carbon frame with lower grade kit. But everything was sold out for the season, except one X01, and the dealer managed to get it from the distributor. Gave me a nice discount as well.








The GX1


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

avidthrasher said:


> Meh looks pepto pink to me... here's a secret Panther Pink = Pepto Pink, muscle heads just don't like to admit it.
> 
> Here's a swatch of pepto pink and a picture of a panther pink Challenger.. yes, they are clearly such different colors.
> 
> ...


Years ago a buddy of mine had two Challengers. His pride and joy was his 70 T/A in panther pink. Identical to the one in your photo. His mistake was running it against my GTO at the time.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> good for you both, are my eyes deceiving me with the wheelset diff??


It appears that way to me too in several photos I've taken, but they are both 26s. Maybe it's the flames? 

Though not all my taste I thought the idea of the thread was people pushing the limits of "regular". Anyone can post the pictures of matching seat post clamp and stem.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

And speaking of visual mods... I realize this is almost useless without a picture, but when I was finishing high school I was just too tall for my old Huffy "BMX" bike(SO) so I gave it to the kid a couple doors down. Mind you, even for a Huffy, it looked great with a chrome frame (de-stickered) and bars, red Tuff Wheels with some mirrored mylar accents I had added, red tires, red pads and saddle. The kid painted the ENTIRE bike (frame, saddle, tires, pads, Tuffs) with silver rattle can paint. I was crestfallen, but then I eventually laughed. I was done with it. I had gotten every last ounce of mojo out of it before I handed it off, so it wasn't so bad.

-F


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

I throw stickers on my bike from places I have been or events I have ridden. I find it fun. some love it some hate it. some are to hide blemishes that I have made.


----------

